# ***** Elite & Pelagic soft plastic rods?



## Ads (Apr 25, 2010)

The ***** Elite stuff is better then the Pelagic imo, I know they both sell big on Ebay for some relative cheap prices. In the end you get what you pay for, its like that with pretty much everything ;-)


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

I have broken sea couplel of each rod without putting to much hurt on any fish. this includes a beach rod from pelagic, a sp rod from *****, a 4-8kg rod from pelagic. the ***** broke 1quarter the way down the pelagic beach broke at the joint of top to bottom and the 4-8 kg broke near the tip and lost a guide at one stage to. none of this was due to stupid use or lack of care

my friend also broke a ***** sp 1-3

but really at 10-20 bucks a pop inlcuding shipping who really cares if it breaks after a few uses.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

the ***** elite ..... the runners quite litrally fell,to bits after about a month ........... waste of money in my books .

if they had shimano runners they would be nice rods 
craig


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

the ***** 1-3 kg sp

the pelagic 8-15kg (wild range) 
and the pelagic 4-8 were the models.

if they have names I dont know them.


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

just had a look on ebay and the ***** sp there looks different to mine, but i dont have it anymore to look at it and double check but it looks different, especially the guides. 
the pelagics look different to.

also a note on the reels I broke 2 pelagic reels. both my own fault.


----------



## apnearabbit (Aug 29, 2009)

I already broken 3 ***** SP rods. They were two models of 1-3kg marks. One rod even was broken when I hold on my hand the first time! Don't waste your money on it, at least I would never! The Anacoda tournament rod(IM7 blank, Fuji guide&seat) looks very good and the special price $49 is also similar with those ebay cheap ones. I got a 2-4kg 7feet rod and it excellent.


----------

